# fehler bei apache2.09 installation



## NotThatJenny (23. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe eben versucht unter Windows XP den apache 2.09 (apache_2.0.49-win32-x86-no_ssl.msi) zu installieren. Der Installationsprozess ist angeblich erfolgreich abgelaufen. Dummerweise ist mir zweimal die cmd aufgesprungen, die mir etwas von nem Fehler erzählt hat, mit dem ich leider nicht sehr viel anfangen kann :\
Ich hab mal zwei Screenies davon gemacht. Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar!

http://www.uni-koblenz.de/~kunze/err1apache.jpg

http://www.uni-koblenz.de/~kunze/err2apache.jpg

Danke schonmal,

Jenny


----------



## gothic ghost (23. April 2004)

hi,
hast du noch einen anderen Webserver installiert? denn
bei dir ist ein Dienst oder Programm am laufen das den Apache
blockiert, schau mal in das Errror.log  unter  Apache/logs/ 
da müßte was stehn.


----------



## NotThatJenny (24. April 2004)

In dem Verzeichnis liegt nur eine "access" und "install" log Datei. 
Meines Wissens hab ich auch keinen weiteren Webserver installiet. Der IIS der von Windows XP angeboten wird, ist nicht installiert. Das hab ich vorher überprüft. Und was es sonst sein könnte, weiß ich jetzt auch nicht. Zuvor hab ich noch nie einen installiert.


----------



## gothic ghost (24. April 2004)

und unter Verwaltung -> Ereignissanzeige ?


----------



## NotThatJenny (24. April 2004)

Da steht unter Anwendung:
Product: Apache HTTP Server 2.0.49 - Installation operation completed successfully.

Eine weitere Meldung, die interessant sein könnte für mein Problem hab ich weiter nicht gefunden...

Ich stelle grad fest, dass ich unter "Dienste" einen Dienst namens "Server" eingetragen habe. Dieser "unterstützt Datei,- Drucker- und Named-Piped-Freigabe für diesen Computer über das Netzwerk. Diese Funktionen sind nicht mehr verfügbar, falls dieser Dienst beendet wird. Falls dieser Dienst deaktiviert wird, können die Dienste, die von diesem Dienst ausschließlich abhängig sind, nicht mehr gestartet werden."

Kann der Fehler damit zusammenhängen? Und kann ich diesen Dienst einfach deaktivieren? Was wird dann aus der Dateifreigabe?....


----------



## gothic ghost (24. April 2004)

hi,
ne der Server-Dienst hat damit nichts zu tun,
ist unter Dienst der Apache aufgeführt ? wenn ja mit welchem
Status ? Autostarttyp ?
Ist er nicht gestartet dann starte ihn über einen Rechtsklick auf
den Eintrag -> Eigenschaften -> Starten.
PS
noch unter Wiederherstellen und Abhängigkeiten schauen.


----------



## NotThatJenny (24. April 2004)

Genau das ist das Problem: der Apache ist leider nicht aufgeführt :\


----------



## gothic ghost (24. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von NotThatJenny _
> *Genau das ist das Problem: der Apache ist leider nicht aufgeführt :\ *


Dann versuche ihn noch mal über die Apache.exe zu starten und starte
mal die ApacheMonitor.exe

PS
wenn das alles nichts bringt würde ich deinstallieren und neuinstallieren.
hier kannst du ein Handbuch runter laden
ehm, manchmal dauerts bis du eine Verbindung hast   ist mein Server
ohne Glasfaser Backbone. 
ach ja, unter Linux der oberste Eintrag.


----------



## NotThatJenny (24. April 2004)

nich 

ich versuch jetzt mal zu deinstallieren und schau mir dein handbuch an


----------



## NotThatJenny (24. April 2004)

Neuinstallation hat irgendie garnix bewirkt....gleiche Fehlermeldungen. Irgendwie werd ich aus dem Kram nicht schlau. Google konnte mir bislang auch net helfen....


----------



## gothic ghost (24. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von NotThatJenny _
> *Neuinstallation hat irgendie garnix bewirkt....gleiche Fehlermeldungen. Irgendwie werd ich aus dem Kram nicht schlau. Google konnte mir bislang auch net helfen.... *


mal ganz nebenbei bist du als Administrator angemeldet ?


----------



## NotThatJenny (24. April 2004)

Jep, bin ich.


----------

